# Compte iCloud bloqué



## Vistos (27 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà mon problème est le suivant, j’avais un iPhone 5c pendant 1ans, mon premier. Je l’ai ensuite fait tomber à l´eau... résultat il ne fonctionne plus.
J’ai ensuite acheté un iPhone 6s, mais lorsque je souhaite me connecter à mon ancien compte iCLoud avec toute mes photos il me demande un code d’authentification. Or ce code est envoyé à tous les appareils connectés au compte, donc seulement l’iPhone 5c H.S. . J’ecris donc ce sujet dans l’espoir de trouver une solution et pouvoir me connecter à mon compte avec toutes les photos etc.
En attendant pour avoir accès à toutes les fonctionnalités jai crée un compte secondaire.

Merci de votre aides, à tous


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2018)

Normalement tu avais dû donner un numéro de téléphone de confiance pour recevoir également ce code par sms... si le nouvel iPhone a bien le même numéro que l'ancien, tu devrais recevoir ce sms ...
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915
"Que faire si je n’ai pas accès à mes appareils de confiance ou si je n’ai pas reçu de code de validation ?
Si vous êtes connecté, mais que vous n’avez pas accès à un appareil de confiance pouvant afficher des codes de validation, vous pouvez demander qu’un code soit envoyé à votre numéro de téléphone de confiance par le biais d’un SMS ou d’un appel téléphonique automatique. Pour ce faire, cliquez sur Code non reçu sur l’écran de connexion, puis demandez l’envoi du code au numéro de confiance."



Tu peux aussi appeler Apple pour te faire aider (venant d'acheter un iPhone cette assistance est inclue dans la garantie d'un an)


----------



## Vistos (28 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Normalement tu avais dû donner un numéro de téléphone de confiance pour recevoir également ce code par sms... si le nouvel iPhone a bien le même numéro que l'ancien, tu devrais recevoir ce sms ...
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915
> "Que faire si je n’ai pas accès à mes appareils de confiance ou si je n’ai pas reçu de code de validation ?
> Si vous êtes connecté, mais que vous n’avez pas accès à un appareil de confiance pouvant afficher des codes de validation, vous pouvez demander qu’un code soit envoyé à votre numéro de téléphone de confiance par le biais d’un SMS ou d’un appel téléphonique automatique. Pour ce faire, cliquez sur Code non reçu sur l’écran de connexion, puis demandez l’envoi du code au numéro de confiance."
> ...


J’avais déjà essayé cette solution il y a longtemps et ça m’a carrément demandé le mot de passe du téléphone de l’écran de verrouillage.

J’ai réessayé maintenant et par miracle, après avoir reçu le mot de passe et l’avoir écrit, un assez long chargement et j’ai pu récupérer toutes mes données ! 
Merci à toi     r e m y


----------

